# Turning a reglar fridge into a wine storage



## aylamarie

Had an idea to turn my fridge into a storage spot for my wine. I now they make wine fridges and was wondering if it would be ideal for long term or if they are made for short term? So question is also If I can get the temp up to around 55 to 65 on my fridgedair fridge would it work for ling term? Thank you for the help in advance.


----------



## olusteebus

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EXROSE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## SpoiledRotten

aylamarie, that's what I'm going to do with ours when we replace it with a new one. My wife has been wanting it replaced for a while, but the thing looks and works like a new one so I hate to do away with it. The option of moving it to the storage room and using it for wine storage is the plan I'm going to take. I've also had that stat bookmarked for a while for a purchase when I'm ready to make the change.


----------



## aylamarie

Alright thnk you guys. For the help


----------



## n0cturnal

It may sound silly, but this will not address the issue of humidity required for wine storage, at least if you have wine in bottles and corked. Otherwise, it sounds great. I have a chest freezer in my garage and thinking about it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Here is another temperature controller made by Ranco

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/RANCO-Electronic-Temperature-Control-3ZP77?Pid=search

I believe all you have to do is add an extension cord to it, wire it thought 
It works great !!


----------



## aylamarie

n0cturnal said:


> It may sound silly, but this will not address the issue of humidity required for wine storage, at least if you have wine in bottles and corked. Otherwise, it sounds great. I have a chest freezer in my garage and thinking about it.



So that means not a good idea?


----------



## n0cturnal

I guess, it is good for keeping wine for short while, but I will do some checking before I put my arietta or kosta browne for long term in there.


----------



## Reddart

If it has an old style mechanical type thermostat, you might be able to adjust it to attain higher wine like temps. I did that with a minifridge, it had an adjustment screw next to the temperature control knob.


----------



## winemaker_3352

olusteebus said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Refrigerator-Freezer-Thermostat-Temperature-Controller/dp/B000EXROSE



That is the one i use - it works great. When that goes out - I will spend a bit more $$ and get one that is more precise.

These are 3-4* off either way. You eventually learn the difference - and set the thermostat accordingly.


----------



## aylamarie

Ok guys and gals I'm a little confused. Is it ok for long term storage if the temp is around 55 and I really thankful for the responses.


----------



## Boatboy24

aylamarie said:


> Ok guys and gals I'm a little confused. Is it ok for long term storage if the temp is around 55 and I really thankful for the responses.



Absolutely!


----------



## rucusworks

aylamarie said:


> So that means not a good idea?



What is the recommended humidity range for storage?


----------



## cool77

I have heard humidity is not optimal in a fridge.

About temperture controller, I really like the STC-1000, 20$ + wiring&box. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-110V-Dig...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd76c6af1

I use these controllers to control my chest freeze and carboy heat belt.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I noticed its rated for 10 amps only ? 

Defintley check the amperage draw of the appliance you using this on


----------



## cool77

When looking on ssr relay it's rated 15A. It has been discussed many time in homebrewtalk forum. Take a look.


----------



## cool77

I have just reopened one of my unit to make sure.

The 10A is for 277vac. And it's 15A for 125VAC. It's fine for most NA freezer.


----------



## LoveTheWine

In my converted fridge, I have placed a small bowl of water to make it a more humid environment.
It seems to work and only needs re-filling every so often


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cool77 said:


> When looking on ssr relay it's rated 15A. It has been discussed many time in homebrewtalk forum. Take a look.





I did look at the controller that the web link you supplied and saw this under their specifications - 

(The output is Relay ,not voltage ,10A/220V that's mean max output power 10A*220V=2200W ,if 110V input ,10A*110V=1100W)

That is why I stated what I did - but if it works great ! Nice price also !!


----------

